# Fabulous FROGS' LEGS!!!!!!!!!



## leah elisheva (Nov 28, 2013)

Happy Thanksgiving, You Smoked & Tangy Turkey Masters of Incredible ART!!!

I’m just so beyond impressed with all the great postings!!!

I am celebrating each day here, right on up and throughout the weekend, and with a certain something each day!

Today that begins with a simple, healthful, and light appetizer of *“SMOKED FROGS’ LEGS”* fabulousness, and so enjoy!

Cheers and warm wishes, Leah













DSCF3523.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Nov 28, 2013






Starting with the simplest ingredients - a yellow onion, a sliced sweet potato, some plump and succulent frogs' legs...













DSCF3529.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Nov 28, 2013






I sliced the frogs' legs in half, sliced the onion, and mopped all through grapeseed oil, put it onto my little gas mini smoker, with apple wood chips, and smoked for 25 minutes at about 400 (although the wind was really blowing and so who knows)...













DSCF3532.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Nov 28, 2013






This just FELL OFF THE BONE! I added olive oil, BLACK sea salt, and ground white pepper, once at the table...













DSCF3533.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Nov 28, 2013






I threw a little kale around, paired it all with White Burgundy from France; and LOVED my Thanksgiving morning! Cheers to all! - Leah

EndFragment


----------



## daveomak (Nov 28, 2013)

Leah, morning.....  Looks good.....  Reptile is good....  Dave loves reptile....     Dave


----------



## leah elisheva (Nov 28, 2013)

Well thank you Dave!!! I love certain reptiles too! Alligator is coming Saturday, so stay tuned!!!!!! Happy holiday!!!! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## driedstick (Nov 28, 2013)

That looks great Leah, cant wait to see the alligator sounds yummy


----------



## leah elisheva (Nov 28, 2013)

Thanks Driedstick!!! Happy Thanksgiving to you!!!!!!!! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 28, 2013)

Awesome as usual, Leah !!!

I'd take frog legs before Turkey any day.

My Son didn't bring me any this year. He usually knocks the big ones off when he has trouble sleeping with all the low voice croaking!!!

Maybe with all the work he did around the pond this year, they packed their little bags & moved on?!?!

Bear


----------



## leah elisheva (Nov 28, 2013)

Hey thank you so much Bear!

And your son can come knock a few off here, by the pond, as they are loud! Smiles.

Happy Thanksgiving to you and your pack!!!! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## mike johnson (Nov 28, 2013)

I saw the tittle and thought that's got to be Leah, and I was right. All your food is so impressive. Im impressed with each and every post you make. Nicely Done!!!


----------



## leah elisheva (Nov 28, 2013)

Thank you so much Mike! Coming from a "smoking artist" like yourself, I'll take that compliment and well! Thank you tons. And Happy Thanksgiving!!! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## disco (Nov 28, 2013)

Sigh, you're killing me. I love frog legs. However, I can't eat them in front of my wife. She says if I order frog, she is leaving.

All would be fine if we hadn't gone to a Chinese restaurant in Vancouver just after we met. Vancouver has some excellent authentic Chinese restaurants. My favourite at the time had few Caucasian customers and I was lucky to be accepted by the restaurant. I never ordered from the menu and the owner would just bring food. It was wonderful and I couldn't wait to take my new girlfriend. 

Sadly, the people at the next table ordered a frog dish where the server brought several live frogs in a net for them to choose their main course. My missus was so grossed out she won't even look at frog.

I have tried to compare it to bringing a live lobster but, apparently, I am wrong and it is not the same.  I have noted over the years that, apparently, I am often wrong.

So, the only time I can eat them is when I am out without my wife. That happened while I worked on the road but is unlikely to happen any more as I have retired.

Your wonderful post and lovely looking dish just reminded me of what I will be missing. 

So enjoy your meal and laugh out load as you mock the fat old Canadian who envies you!

Disco


----------



## moikel (Nov 28, 2013)

Our frogs arent big enough to eat so its imported only. To a lot of people its french food but the Italians eat them & here its the Indo-chinese mostly Vietnamese that cook them.

I like the idea a lot ,just dont see them much.

Thats the good thing about this forum you get such a wide range of cooking styles & product.


----------



## leah elisheva (Nov 29, 2013)

Oh Disco that is a fabulous story!!!! And I think the best eateries in life are the ones where the Chef just serves you, and you don't even see a menu etc..! Fantastic!!

I was amazed at how the smoked frogs' legs just fell right off the bone, had lots of flavor from the smoke, and were just juicy and soft and ever so beautiful!

And Mick, you seem to have access to other treasures galore - like kangaroo and such - which makes me salivate!

Also Disco, as always, you leave me with righteous laughter! This world needs more of that! God Bless Your Humor thus! It is sensational!!!! Cheers to all!!! - Leah


----------



## leah elisheva (Dec 10, 2013)

Well Happy Tuesday Great Tangy Cookies!

My Thanksgiving Frogs' Legs were so delicious to me, that when in the need of a super "quickie" albeit still healthful and wonderful meal today, that would fit into my odd schedule; I GRILLED up a batch, and they were really superb!













DSCF3646.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Dec 10, 2013






This begs the almighty question thus, as always, as to which is really better - SMOKED Frogs' Legs (as on Thanksgiving) or GRILLED?













DSCF3647.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Dec 10, 2013






Today's healthy plate was just loaded up with parsley, (yes, some people really DO eat parsley, smiles), and asparagus, shallots, grilled red garnet yam, olive oil, oregano etc...

And I've decided that if eating them plain, then SMOKED is better, and if having any sauce or such, then grilled is best.

Speaking of sauce, for anyone who hasn't had their surfeit of zany "Leah in the morning" videos yet; here's a clip from way back a couple months, when I grilled up some quite succulent frogs' legs as well. Enjoy!

And make today delicious! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 10, 2013)

Nice looking Legs you got there, Leah!!!

The whole plate looks awesome, as usual !!

BTW: My Mother (RIP) had a little Parsley patch right outside the kitchen door, next to the back porch. Love It !!

Bear


----------



## leah elisheva (Dec 10, 2013)

Thank you so much Bear!!! And your sweet Mom had excellent taste!!! Cheers!!! - Leah


----------

